# como puedo controlar el puerto paralelo con turbo c



## la ciencia (Dic 7, 2007)

necesito ayudad para controlar el puerto pralelo con turbo c, si alguien sabe como hacerlo por favor escriva.
grac  ias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/


----------



## Elvic (Dic 7, 2007)

se utiliza la librea <dos.h>
y solo se le asigna ouport 0x378
o de pende en que direccion este el puerto
que por lo general es la 378


----------

